# "Next unwatched" oddities



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Now that I have my guide data back, I thought I'd settle down and enjoy my Tivo Stream 4K. Not so fast, unfortunately. 

What I'm now finding is that there are oddities in how the Stream and/or the various players determine what episode to play. For example, I have watched the first four episodes of Star Trek Deep Space Nine on Paramount Plus. If I open the Paramount Plus player in Roku, it correctly shows that I have watched episodes 1-4. But if I select Deep Space Nine from My Shows in the Stream, it keeps trying to play episode three. Even if I play that episode to the end and exit, the next time I select Deep Space Nine from My Shows, it wants to play episode 3 again. 

For series, it has gotten to the point that I spend enough time farting around with getting to the correct episode that there is no advantage to using My Shows.... which was why I bought the Stream in the first place. 

Does anyone have any insight into how to convince Stream that I have actually played any given episode? Add this to the struggles I had getting guide data to display and I am about to return the Stream and go back to using my Roku. Too bad..... the "My Shows" functionality is something I have wanted since I cut the cable and started streaming a year ago.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I can't speak for the Stream 4K. I can only say that as a whole, Paramount+ is crappy about this, across all devices. 

Are you having the same problem with other services? If it's all of them, then blame the Stream 4K. If it's just Paramount+, it may be fundamentally Paramount's fault.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

kdmorse said:


> I can't speak for the Stream 4K. I can only say that as a whole, Paramount+ is crappy about this, across all devices.
> 
> Are you having the same problem with other services? If it's all of them, then blame the Stream 4K. If it's just Paramount+, it may be fundamentally Paramount's fault.


I am having similar issues with more than just the Paramount Plus player but I have not been keeping close tabs so I can't say for sure which ones.

With Paramount, it seemed like the watched status was kept in the cloud and updated by the Stream. But the Stream was not updated FROM the cloud if the watched status changed in another player. And bottom line, it should not be that hard to change the watched status of a show.

For the time being I have gone back to using my Roku since it was too much of a struggle to get the Stream to play the correct episodes. The Roku has a "My Feed" function that is similar to "My Shows" but is a lot harder to use. The Stream seemed like a better idea. Unfortunately, neither of them are player-specific so you still have to remember which player to use when you want to watch the next episode of a series.

You would think Tivo would test this stuff with real users before full release and then accept their feedback?

Paul


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have the same problem with it.
I had a similar problem with shows on Amazon Prime. 
Is there any aggregator that actually works with all of the streaming services or is this as good as it gets?
I haven't tried reelgood or justwatch and I'm wondering if they work any better.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

I had never heard of Reelgood or Justwatch so I looked into Reelgood. It is a possible alternate but at present it is a partial solution because there is no Roku player. However, it looks like there ARE players for AndroidTV (ie., the Stream?) and my LG OLED TV. I signed up for an account and did some very preliminary experimentation. It can link to all the common players and when you set up a show to follow, it links to the specific player you select. There are even buttons to set individual shows as "watched" and "all watched to this point". More experimentation to follow tomorrow. 

Paul


----------

